# Acceptable plinking ammo for Kimber Solo



## Nutz275 (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife just bought a Kimber Solo stainless. Kimber recommends only using premium JHP rounds in 124g and 147g. Does anyone know of a plinking round that works well with the Solo, so she can get in more practice without breaking the bank.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There's a good number of 124gr FMJ, American Eagle has some and Speer Lawman comes in FMJ in various hevier weights.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

If you are interested in Plinking at the Kimber Solo I would suggest a 12 gauge slug or a 50 caliber. 

If you want to shoot cheap ammo through the Kimber Solo I would look at Winchester 124 grain NATO fmj. NATO is a military round that is about 10% hotter than luger ammo and you can buy by the case online for .25 each with free shipping and no sales tax. 

Before I purchased a case I would pick up a box at Cabelas to see if it will work.

I have shot the ammo through my Beretta Nano and it pops like a +p round. Your wife may not like the extra kick but from what I experienced shooting a Kimber Solo you are found to need some extra POP to make the gun work .


Also while on the topic. Do you know why Kimber named it the solo, because they only made one. 
Russ


----------

